# Don't Drive Too Fast, Uber Is Monitoring...



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Your speed and movements.
*Uber monitoring drivers in US in attempt to flag dangerous driving*
*
Exclusive: The ride-sharing company is conducting a trial in Texas using movement sensors in smartphones to track signs of erratic driving

Uber has not explicitly told drivers that their movements are being tracked. The company says it is informing users only when it needs to access the data after a company complaint. Photograph: Pablo Blazquez Dominguez/Getty Images

Uber has quietly begun monitoring the movements of some of its drivers in an experimental Texas-based pilot that is attempting to flag up dangerous driving.

Abrupt movements in a smartphone's accelerometer, a movement sensor built into most smartphones, can show when a driver accelerates and brakes too quickly - consistent with driving too close to the car in front, or "tailgating".

Uber did not explicitly tell drivers that their movements are being tracked, but the company says it is informing users only when it needs to access the data after a company complaint. Selected drivers in Houston have been monitored for the trial since it started in late 2015.

Uber told the Guardian it is running or is planning several experiments designed to gain more influence over the behaviour of drivers and passengers in its vehicles, which are owned and operated by freelance contractors. Taken together, these efforts could amount to a subtle form of quality control.

The company says it is considering sending dashboard phone mounts to drivers accused of texting while driving, and installed passenger-facing mirrors in the backseats of operators in Seattle based on evidence it causes riders to "self-moderate" their behavior. It has also put a children's sound toy called a Bop It in the back of cars across Charlotte, North Carolina, to dissuade intoxicated passengers from distracting drivers.

The Uber app offers rides on demand using a network of lightly regulated drivers. It has spread to 300 cities globally and is one of Silicon Valley's most powerful firms, with backers including investment firms Google Venturesand Benchmark. Uber's app has been downloaded millions of times and it claims to have served up more than 1bn rides.

Founded in 2009, the company has become the platonic ideal of a successful tech startup and has replaced the taxi cab for many consumers. Its last-known private valuation of $62.5bn is more than the market capitalization of both Ford and General Motors

*
*http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...onitoring-drivers-us-passenger-safety-houston*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe that's why they want control over your mic and speaker phone. So they can send an automated slow down message over your phone if you're driving too fast


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Maybe that's why they want control over your mic and speaker phone. So they can send an automated slow down message over your phone if you're driving too fast


I guess they could tell if someone accelerates or brakes too quickly , but how they can know if you're tailgating or not?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

How fast is too fast? I've had pax question my following the speed limit and pax hinting they were "in no rush" when I exceeded it.

When the payment is based on time and mileage there really is no point to speeding or jack rabbit starts, it just drops your MPG and Fare amount.

FYI, the "highway" mpg portion of the federal test never exceeds 60 mph, and averages 45 mph... so slower speeds save CA$H and earns more in per minute charges.... If the pax says they are "late" and to "hurry" I still drive the same... not quite like miss daisy, but still safe and sane.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Low rates equals speeding drivers trying to cram as many rides into their shift as possible.


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

Drivers are F"ed. Say you have an accident. Uber will turn over data to investigators and throw you under the bus.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Low rates equals speeding drivers trying to cram as many rides into their shift as possible.


But driving fast increases overhead. It's harder on the car, the tires, the brakes, the motors. I think understanding how to best get longevity out of your car out weighs being in a rush and trying to cram many rides on your car. Matter of opinon. A car will only last so long. I think the one thing we do agree on is that the car wont last long enough to be paid off at the current rate. You have to unload it and get another car before it's too late and unrepairable.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I get "hey old man speed up."


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

If you rent a car for driving. Drive as fast as possible to increase your rides. It's not yours so it doesn't matter.

If it's your own car, drive the speed limit. Anticipate stops to save wear on your brakes and consume less gas. I could care less if the customer says I'm driving too slow. "Sorry, I'm just driving the speed limit."


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Is monitoring your speed and movements.
> *Uber monitoring drivers in US in attempt to flag dangerous driving*
> *http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...onitoring-drivers-us-passenger-safety-houston*


"Now, a race to the bottom might seem like a great way for two companies to lose money, and as it turns out, that's absolutely true. Both Uber and Lyft are burning through cash like coal on the _Titanic_, with Uber reportedly losing $1 billion in the first half of 2015 alone."

Yep


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

This weighs more heavily on being an employee than a contractor. Active monitoring is something an employer does, not an independent contractor.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber has always known your speed.


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> If you rent a car for driving. Drive as fast as possible to increase your rides. It's not yours so it doesn't matter.
> 
> If it's your own car, drive the speed limit. Anticipate stops to save wear on your brakes and consume less gas. I could care less if the customer says I'm driving too slow. "Sorry, I'm just driving the speed limit."


Great advice. Yes everyone should drive 70 miles per hour in a 35 so that u can double your pay from $3 an hour to $6. Oh and don't worry about any cops. The U sign is equivalent to diplomatic plates. #immiUnity


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

Autonomous vehicles, driving metrics, toys & mirrors, but not one word on a simple experiment based on top driver complaints? 

E.g. Employee/Contractor incentive based QA/QC: Take a fraction of funds allocated to replacing humans, and use it to fund experiments with raising base-rates in a market. 

Is this some insane idea that is beyond their logic? We've been assured many times that they watch these forums for driver feedback, but is it beyond them to actually use what they have learned? Perhaps their "learners" are morons? Or maybe we should all start translating into hindi before posting?


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

Who's the genius that forgot to add a damn psychologist to their staff anyway, because god forbid they try to work with their "one major stress point."

"...One major stress point for the company has been its reliance on human drivers because, unlike computers, they are unpredictable and hard to monitor.
The company seeks to get around this problem with its autonomous vehicle lab..."

Typical engineering idiocy - "people suck so lets just get rid of them all because robots are nicer."


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

maui said:


> This weighs more heavily on being an employee than a contractor. Active monitoring is something an employer does, not an independent contractor.


Employers do it. Most businesses that have people in vehicles track them with GPS nowadays.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I get "hey old man speed up."


I Actually got pulled over yesterday for driving too slow. Officer told me it's also illegal to drive to slow as I'm "impeding traffic." I told him I drive slow because I have my app on and if I get ping it's usually right after I pass the off ramp so the slower I drive the greater chance I have to exit the off ramp 

But in fact he was just looking for a reason to pull me over and shine his flashlight in my eyes and then the old follow his finger.

Only about my 6th soberity test while driving since Uber became a part of my life. Yes passed them all...


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

XUberMike said:


> I Actually got pulled over yesterday for driving too slow. Officer told me it's also illegal to drive to slow as I'm "impeding traffic." I told him I drive slow because I have my app on and if I get ping it's usually right after I pass the off ramp so the slower I drive the greater chance I have to exit the off ramp
> 
> But in fact he was just looking for a reason to pull me over and shine his flashlight in my eyes and then the old follow his finger.
> 
> Only about my 6th soberity test while driving since Uber became a part of my life. Yes passed them all...


U should get a drone and fly it 500 feet in front of you carrying the Uber app so that way you have a big heads up and time to exit


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

bauer said:


> U should get a drone and fly it 500 feet in front of you carrying the Uber app so that way you have a big heads up and time to exit


Or...Uber could actually consider our faffing direction and velocity before sending piss-poor pings, lol. Oh well, it won't be long till they get another lawsuit filed against them because a soccor-mom took out 27 people while trying to cut across 8 lanes of traffic...for an Uber ping. Just wait - it'll happen soon enough.


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

Cam11b said:


> Or...Uber could actually consider our faffing direction and velocity before sending piss-poor pings, lol. Oh well, it won't be long till they get another lawsuit filed against them because a soccor-mom took out 27 people while trying to cut across 8 lanes of traffic...for an Uber ping. Just wait - it'll happen soon enough.


How do you suppose Uber do that. It's not like they are a 60 billion dollar tech company


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

Of course not, lol. I mean, how rude of me to hold a self-proclaimed "software only" company to actually making quality software! I'm an evil evil person...

Not like we don't pay out the colon for their software! All of a sudden, Apple and Microsoft seem cheap by comparison, lol.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Stacked Rides and Uber Pool are not distracting?

Safer Rides: Have Independent Contractor presets for 
1) Minimum Fare/Surge Acceptance
1) Maximum Distance to Pick Up
2) Maximum Distance to Drop Off
3) Destination/Directional Filter

Or just call me an employee, monitor my vehicle, tell me to drive "as directed" and pay all employee related vehicle expenses, local, state, and federal employee taxes/fees, and all normal labor laws related to mandated employee benefits.

Uber could care less about driving safety in itself. Only driving safety related to keeping regulators at bay and maximizing profits. This is just PR BS.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Do you think will only apply when a trip has been officially started thru the app with PAX in the car or will it be the entire time the driver is logged into the app but not giving a trip?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Self moderating pax facing mirrors in Seattle? WTF?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Self moderating pax facing mirrors in Seattle? WTF?


Seriously. There is no way in hell I'm putting mirrors on my headrests or having some stupid, clunky toy taking up space in the back seat.

Who thinks of this s***?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Stacked Rides and Uber Pool are not distracting


Especially when* ALL pool* pings are coming with ETA of 1min, really uber?thats distraction right there


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

arto71 said:


> I guess they could tell if someone accelerates or brakes too quickly , but how they can know if you're tailgating or not?


You gave them access to your camera, both front and back facing.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Stacked Rides and Uber Pool are not distracting?
> 
> Safer Rides: Have Independent Contractor presets for
> 1) Minimum Fare/Surge Acceptance
> ...


Yup. It's all talk by Big Shot's. This company can't manage their state of the art app from sending you guys calls from 25 mins. away...But now they think your phone is like a black box on a airplane...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I get "hey old man speed up."


I reply "I own this car. If you want someone else to be unsafe, you can take a cab at three times the cost, and not be assured of arriving safe."

I have been dinged for ATTITUDE. I sent dash cam footage of a semi-conscious idiot saying "Get to Lightspeed quick". Manila did not remove the complaint from my file. I still get the Attitude ding on the app. Also still at 4.96


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Stacked pings override the GPS view on the trip your on, that sucks and if your driving.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

The law of large numbers essentially predict that with so many TNC drivers there are bound to be some drivers who are driving after a can or two. That is not good for TNC drivers' public image. Hopefully with this employment of the technology at their disposal, TNCs will get rid of drivers who are a little drunk while driving for them.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Waze knows your speed at all times the app is on so this is no surprise.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> Seriously. There is no way in hell I'm putting mirrors on my headrests or having some stupid, clunky toy taking up space in the back seat.
> 
> Who thinks of this s***?


Right. Give the pax a weapon to use on the driver. Brilliant.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> Waze knows your speed at all times the app is on so this is no surprise.


They can easily catch speeding for sure. But how about "left of center"? Can their GPS technology be so accurate as to catch left of center?


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Cam11b said:


> Autonomous vehicles, driving metrics, toys & mirrors, but not one word on a simple experiment based on top driver complaints?
> 
> E.g. Employee/Contractor incentive based QA/QC: Take a fraction of funds allocated to replacing humans, and use it to fund experiments with raising base-rates in a market.
> 
> Is this some insane idea that is beyond their logic? We've been assured many times that they watch these forums for driver feedback, but is it beyond them to actually use what they have learned? Perhaps their "learners" are morons? Or maybe we should all start translating into hindi before posting?


How about Autonomous Management? Let's replace them with robots and computers. Then with the 100's of millions of dollars saved on their salaries our rates can be raised to a livable range. And we would not have to deal with an ignorant a**hole.


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

Stupid Uber management again. I once in a while drop my phone while driving. Let them deactivate me because I drop the phone. Of course they won't give time or date when the do.


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

I lose my GPS signal at least once a week.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

If you drive too fast you shouldn't be an Uber driver...or if you do these other 5 things:


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

bestpals said:


> How about Autonomous Management? Let's replace them with robots and computers. Then with the 100's of millions of dollars saved on their salaries our rates can be raised to a livable range. And we would not have to deal with an ignorant a**hole.


If this already exists...could explain quite a bit. Sigh


----------



## Jeffa0 (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't know about you but to me this is very much trying to control the driver. For a company that says it's only role is to "generate leads" I'd say they're now taking that to far.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Jeffa0 said:


> Don't know about you but to me this is very much trying to control the driver. For a company that says it's only role is to "generate leads" I'd say they're now taking that to far.


But if they can catch drivers driving like they are drunk and then fire than, don't you think that will get rid of the few bad apples that have given a bad name to TNC drivers?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So basically they want to have more control over us but we're still not employees. Right.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

maui said:


> This weighs more heavily on being an employee than a contractor. Active monitoring is something an employer does, not an independent contractor.


what you are saying is bs. I'm a contractor for a trucking company. I lease my truck to them and haul there freight. Part of the agreement is I had to install a Qualcomm and Electronic onboard recorder to track my driving habits. You rideshare contractors need organize and get you're shit together...I would never touch freight for less then $1.76 mile plus fuel surcharge,paid loaded and empty. you are all suckers driving for 60-70cpm. I mean how is that even profitable? 
I


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> what you are saying is bs. I'm a contractor for a trucking company. I lease my truck to them and haul there freight. Part of the agreement is I had to install a Qualcomm and Electronic onboard recorder to track my driving habits. You rideshare contractors need organize and get you're shit together...I would never touch freight for less then $1.76 mile plus fuel surcharge,paid loaded and empty. you are all suckers driving for *60-70cpm*. I mean how is that even profitable?
> I


It's actually FAR less than that my friend. It's absurdly LOW.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Hotep31 said:


> what you are saying is bs. I'm a contractor for a trucking company. I lease my truck to them and haul there freight. Part of the agreement is I had to install a Qualcomm and Electronic onboard recorder to track my driving habits. You rideshare contractors need organize and get you're shit together...I would never touch freight for less then $1.76 mile plus fuel surcharge,paid loaded and empty. you are all suckers driving for 60-70cpm. I mean how is that even profitable?
> I


You might want to do more research and understanding just because one situations appears to be an independent contractor, does not necessarily make it so. The Department of Labor has been narrowing this situation greatly.

In conducting an economic realities test, an employer should look to six factors, the DOL noted:


The extent to which the work performed is an integral part of the employer's business.
The worker's opportunity for profit or loss depending on his or managerial skill.
The extent of the relative investments of the employer and the worker.
Whether the work performed requires special skills and initiative.
The permanency of the relationship.
The degree of control exercised or retained by the employer.
and note the example provided:

Under the department's analysis of the six factors, positions frequently considered as independent contractors-such as carpenters, construction workers, cable installers and electricians-aren't necessarily independent contractors if they don't satisfy the factors.

Suppose, the department hypothesized, a highly skilled carpenter provides carpentry services for a construction firm. But the carpenter does not exercise his skills in an independent manner. He does not determine the sequence of work, order additional materials or think about bidding for the next job, but instead is told what work to perform where. "In this scenario, the carpenter, although highly skilled technically, is not demonstrating the skill and initiative of an independent contractor (such as managerial and business skills)," the DOL emphasized. "He is simply providing his skilled labor."

By contrast, "a highly skilled carpenter who provides a specialized service for a variety of area construction companies (for example, custom, handcrafted cabinets that are made to order) may be demonstrating the skill and initiative of an independent contractor if the carpenter markets his services, determines when to order materials and the quantity of materials to order, and determines which orders to fill," the DOL stated.

http://www.shrm.org/legalissues/fed...r-interpretation-independent-contractors.aspx​Control, Exercise and monitoring are generally practices of an Employer (such as reading email, access to electronics that access the work place networks, etc). It is only a single factor

There has been a push over the last few years where many persons who in the past were considered contractors, are in fact more like employees. This is being emphasized on purpose because of the abuse of many employers to try to cut costs such as health care while trying to reclassify individuals who normally would be employees as contractors and shift the tax and benefit burden to these "contractors". The more a "contractor" has the scope of their work monitored, controlled, etc., the more they are viewed as misclassified employees.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Many on here are driving just for some spending money. So if I make $100 after gas and Uber's cut on a weekend driving 10 hours, then that is $400 per month. That is all some are doing and the extra 800 miles on the car per month means nothing to them. This is why Uber does not care because they know enough are willing to do this. For full timers, you are screwed.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I Actually got pulled over yesterday for driving too slow. Officer told me it's also illegal to drive to slow as I'm "impeding traffic." I told him I drive slow because I have my app on and if I get ping it's usually right after I pass the off ramp so the slower I drive the greater chance I have to exit the off ramp
> 
> But in fact he was just looking for a reason to pull me over and shine his flashlight in my eyes and then the old follow his finger.
> 
> Only about my 6th soberity test while driving since Uber became a part of my life. Yes passed them all...


If you continue to drive significantly slower than the flow of traffic and someone rear ends your car, you will be at fault. Normally, the person driving the car that rear ends the car in front of it is at fault in a rear end collision; unless the driver who got rear ended is driving significantly slower than the flow of traffic.

The mere fact that you had 6 FSTs while driving "sober" Uber ... should be a wakeup call ... you are hazard to other drivers on the road. Either speed up, stay on surface roads, or quit driving Uber. *I too, would have pulled you over for FST and would have given you a hefty ticket for impeding traffic. Bear in mind, DUI drivers have several tell tale signs when driving; driving significantly slower than the flow of traffic is just one of the handful of poor driving habits that DUI drivers display. *though most LEO prefer to pull over people for mechanical or primary violation as those tend to stick in court better. FYI, I'm a former LEO (state trooper).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You gave them access to your camera, both front and back facing.


I revoked their access to my camera & mic.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

bauer said:


> U should get a drone and fly it 500 feet in front of you carrying the Uber app so that way you have a big heads up and time to exit


Canabalism you


Ziggy said:


> If you continue to drive significantly slower than the flow of traffic and someone rear ends your car, you will be at fault. Normally, the person driving the car that rear ends the car in front of it is at fault in a rear end collision; unless the driver who got rear ended is driving significantly slower than the flow of traffic.
> 
> The mere fact that you had 6 FSTs while driving "sober" Uber ... should be a wakeup call ... you are hazard to other drivers on the road. Either speed up, stay on surface roads, or quit driving Uber. *I too, would have pulled you over for FST and would have given you a hefty ticket for impeding traffic. Bear in mind, DUI drivers have several tell tale signs when driving; driving significantly slower than the flow of traffic is just one of the handful of poor driving habits that DUI drivers display. *though most LEO prefer to pull over people for mechanical or primary violation as those tend to stick in court better. FYI, I'm a former LEO (state trooper).


Figures you would jump to conclusions, I can see why you're a former


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

bauer said:


> Drivers are F"ed. Say you have an accident. Uber will turn over data to investigators and throw you under the bus.


That's a valid concern. James River might reject claim if uber furnishes speed info.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You gave them access to your camera, both front and back facing.


 My camera is pointing at the roof of the car as it sits in my coin tray. I don't use the gps on my phone. So good luck with that.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Figures you would jump to conclusions


Not jumping to conclusions, just trying to educate you on the rules of the road; but clearly you know more than me. Although, I haven't taken a single FST in 30+ years; nor have I been stopped for a vehicle code or moving violation in 30+ years. I should have said retired ... But good luck on not getting rear ended.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Not jumping to conclusions, just trying to educate you on the rules of the road; but clearly you know more than me. Although, I haven't taken a single FST in 30+ years; nor have I been stopped for a vehicle code or moving violation in 30+ years. I should have said retired ... But good luck on not getting rear ended.


I'm going to type real slow for you officer.

As I stated Cop was Just Looking for a reason to pull me over.

Today it was too slow
Yesterday it was "can't see temporary registration"
3 days ago it was drove 10 feet without lights on (it was new car to me, had to find auto switch?
Before that burned out tail light or weaving, your face was illuminated are you on your phone? Blablabla

The list goes on when you drive late at night.

The only thing the same "have you been drinking?" & "follow my finger"

I've seen how far are cops like you go to justify their actions.

My face was illuminated follow my finger...give me a break. Just say I saw you leaving the bar, oh wait they can't they need probable cause to pull you over

Funny not one ticket


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

maui said:


> This weighs more heavily on being an employee than a contractor. Active monitoring is something an employer does, not an independent contractor.


Ding, ding, ding! Ain't no way in you know what I would them to do this to me. Bump that!


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

The speed monitoring would be an interesting exercise in futility in many parts of DFW. There are several roads that have a posted speed limit range between 55 mph and 70 mph within the span of a few miles, some recently increased. My Garmin GPS does not even show the correct posted speed limit in DFW a good part of the time due to the changes. 

As for sudden braking, during commuting times I can do all I can to maintain a space cushion but I always have at least one driver who suddenly cuts in front of me and I have to brake hard. If that is counted against drivers then they will burn through pretty much everyone fast.

And regarding the remote use of a driver's cell phone camera and microphone, they would be in violation of many state and federal wiretapping statutes if it is used to capture audio or audiovisual recordings without the consent of the driver and passenger.


----------



## Pierro (Jan 1, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> How fast is too fast? I've had pax question my following the speed limit and pax hinting they were "in no rush" when I exceeded it.
> 
> When the payment is based on time and mileage there really is no point to speeding or jack rabbit starts, it just drops your MPG and Fare amount.
> 
> FYI, the "highway" mpg portion of the federal test never exceeds 60 mph, and averages 45 mph... so slower speeds save CA$H and earns more in per minute charges.... If the pax says they are "late" and to "hurry" I still drive the same... not quite like miss daisy, but still safe and sane.


Dude, thanx 4 Ur Words / Wise, I totally AGREE, Time, Risks, Overhead - Hard on Engine, Tires & Breaks, etc.. - 
Are perfect Reasons for Driving just da Right Speed, and decrease Risks, increases Time, Not to mention, Keeping 
Ur Driver Records Clean, save Insurance Premiums - monthly - good all around.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

maui said:


> This weighs more heavily on being an employee than a contractor. Active monitoring is something an employer does, not an independent contractor.


I disagree general contractors keep their subs under lock and key in site.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Uberwagoner said:


> And regarding the remote use of a driver's cell phone camera and microphone, they would be in violation of many state and federal wiretapping statutes if it is used to capture audio or audiovisual recordings without the consent of the driver and passenger.


What world are you living in? The Feds soy in everyone even Angela Merkel.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I am a salaried employee and


Uberwagoner said:


> And regarding the remote use of a driver's cell phone camera and microphone, they would be in violation of many state and federal wiretapping statutes if it is used to capture audio or audiovisual recordings without the consent of the driver and passenger.


Federal law only requires one party consent, which I am sure Uber would ram down us in a new agreement. Only 12 states require the consent of all. That too would easily be sidestepped by showing a sign stating you are being recorded in the vehicle just like nearly every business does nowadays. By entering you agree.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I disagree general contractors keep their subs under lock and key in site.


I agree. I see contractors where I work all the time and they are treated no different than regular employees. As for the actual employees, about 75% of them at my work are FLSA and 25% are exempt. Although technically exempt (salaried) means you should be able to work one hour or 80 hours, we are required to work at least 40 or use some form of leave. The benefit of the FLSA workers is that they at least get overtime. I work over 40 every week and only get "comp" time on a one to one ratio that is set by policy, not law. The government exempts itself from everything.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> The speed monitoring would be an interesting exercise in futility in many parts of DFW. There are several roads that have a posted speed limit range between 55 mph and 70 mph within the span of a few miles, some recently increased. My Garmin GPS does not even show the correct posted speed limit in DFW a good part of the time due to the changes.


We have roads in Austin with 80 & 85 MPH speed limits ... granted, they are toll roads ... but I love toll roads, especially with pax onboard


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I revoked their access to my camera & mic.


Android 5.0?
I have Android 4.4.2 and don't have the granularity in permissions 5.0 does.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Android 5.0?


iPhone 6


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I reply "I own this car. If you want someone else to be unsafe, you can take a cab at three times the cost, and not be assured of arriving safe."
> 
> I have been dinged for ATTITUDE. I sent dash cam footage of a semi-conscious idiot saying "Get to Lightspeed quick". Manila did not remove the complaint from my file. I still get the Attitude ding on the app. Also still at 4.96


Cabs at three times the cost? Try using that logic while Uber drivers drool over themselves during surge.

Example. The other morning during surge, an UberXL to the airport was $150 bucks. A 6 passenger cab was $35.

This "cabs are more expensive" trash is getting old. Uber drivers LOVE it when surge rates kick in. Using your logI guess one might say Uber is 3 to 5 times more expensive than cabs.

As far as safe driving...there've been more Uber involved crashes than cab involved crashes in Portland over the last year. The reason is Uber drivers are on the timer, cabs aren't. Uber drivers make cab drivers look like they're standing still.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Your speed and movements.
> *Uber monitoring drivers in US in attempt to flag dangerous driving*
> *
> Exclusive: The ride-sharing company is conducting a trial in Texas using movement sensors in smartphones to track signs of erratic driving
> ...


POST # 1/arto71: Another Excellent AND
Interesting Thread-
Started ! Kudos for the MultiHyperlinks
as well as Full Article Printout for those
with Data Restrictions.

The Authors need to be "Called on the
Carpet" for Misuse of "Platonic Ideal":
a Far More Accurate Adjective WOULD
describe #[F]Uber as the the Dystopian
"Orwellian" Horrorshow that IT IS !

In an Additional "NOT-so-Swift" move
the Charlotte, N.C. "Bop It"-equipped
#[F]Uberistas would be Well-Advised to
Defenestrate that "Toy" as it looks like
it might Frustrate a Belligerent Inebriate
and become a Weapon....... TOO DAMN
EASILY. I like to see how The Kakanicky
"handles" a BopIt-equipped-Drunkmobile!

P.O.ed Bison: Envisioning a "Bopped" TCK!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Dis is no Dystopia "Orwellian" Horrorshow. Dis iz my plan to take over the world.


----------

